# Tube tester Calgary?



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey all, anyone got a tube tester i can borrow/rent?

Jiji has a few for sale, but $300 is a bit steep.

All care & pickup/drop off provided, beers for you time!

Let me know .

Thanks, peace.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

If you happen to find one, I wouldn't mind validating some tubes I've got here. I'd be willing to kick in beer/gas money..


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Bumpity Bump Bump.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - All Round Nice Guy.


----------

